# Keyesville Classic 2015, March 27-29



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There should have been a thread about this a month ago.
Keyesville Classic is in two months! Stoked!

Save the date, March 28th & 29th, casual pre-ride on Friday the 27th.

Home

Who's goin' and what bike are you bringing?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

In.

Race bike: Steelman or Slingshot (maybe Trimble if I can get it done)
Pit bike: BQ AOTMB Otis Guy


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

IN.

Race: 3D Racing Rover
Pit (depending on whether I drive): Yo Eddy


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm in for sure. Can't wait!

Bikes will most likely be my only two drop bars, Ibis and Rock Losbter CX.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm in for sure.

No idea what I'm riding. I should have two wheels though.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

In. Planning to bring the Kostrikin with drops and early American Comp Lite assuming I can get them both done.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Interesting adjustments to the schedule this year with the XC on Sunday...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Benster said:


> Interesting adjustments to the schedule this year with the XC on Sunday...


They've done it both ways. I'm indifferent, but the XC on Sunday lets us regroup and hang out longer and those that need to hit the road can do so sooner.

Also...are you finally gonna make one!?


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Senor Rumpfy - Not 100% sure at this point. I get to head to a "destination" wedding the weekend prior in the Florida Keys, taking time off work, kids with in laws - blah blah blah. 

I freaking hope to figure out a way to go this year. Been participating in a few Enduro races lately on my Blur LT. The vintage rides need some love too. Perhaps I can figure out a way to show up early Sat morning. Its roughly a 5hr drive from SD.

Ben


----------



## American Flyer (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm almost certainly in for the XC. Will be on my P21 as it's the only race worthy vintage bike I own. All the others are quite pedestrian by comparison. I would really like to do all three events, but I'm not certain I can make that happen yet. Really looking forward to this race as I haven't done this one before.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

XC on Sunday raises my potential to be there. Still up in the air though since I am supposed to be in Chicago on Friday


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> XC on Sunday raises my potential to be there. Still up in the air though since I am supposed to be in Chicago on Friday


That's actually not a bad strategy... Hmmm


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Trimble if I get it built up:









If not, either this:









Or this:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Doc looks to me like the Trimble is ready for your flight carrier, bring the parts and will build it in camp. What's wrong you don't trust us


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

No doubt with the crew from last years race in attendance plus a bunch more I know only from MTBR I'd say the result of the build would make Baron von Frankenstein proud.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Trimble if I get it built up:


I'd love to be Trimble Twinsies with you. No one's brought one to KV yet.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd love to be Trimble Twinsies with you. No one's brought one to KV yet.


I guess I'll have to get my butt in gear and build it up.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm out this year.

I'll have had my hand in contributing to 4 or 5 of the bikes in attendance.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I guess I'll have to get my butt in gear and build it up.


Same here.



DoubleCentury said:


> I'm out this year.
> I'll have had my hand in contributing to 4 or 5 of the bikes in attendance.


We'll have them announce something over the PA. Or poor a drink out over the fire in your honor? Actually...throw back a drink in your honor!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> We'll have them announce something over the PA. Or poor a drink out over the fire in your honor? Actually...throw back a drink in your honor!


Nah, just flip the bird to Ameybrook a few times for me.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

In for sure! Surprise bike, only Laffeau knows!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> In for sure! Surprise bike, only Laffeau knows!


Looking forward to hearing how it rides!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nah, just flip the bird to Ameybrook a few times for me.


Fcuk ya! I'll do more than that.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Retrocowboy said:


> In for sure! Surprise bike, only Laffeau knows!


It would be weird seeing you race on something other than the Otis. How am I going to know it's you I'm chasing from 300 yards back??

I'm in, will probably drive this time since I'll be coming from Colorado. The most likely bike candidates are the Phoenix or Ibis, probably the Phoenix due to all the climbing (the Ibis is light on the front end).

Don't forget the K-ville bike swap! Bring your junk (or better) to sell/trade on Saturday afternoon! Seriously, I've managed to clear out a lot of stuff in a short time in previous years, and also brought home some things I needed (or didn't know I needed till I saw them).


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I think a strong IN for me.

Not sure on bikes yet, but thinking Valkyrie and/or 94 Adroit for race and maybe a few pit bikes for fun, the 85 Yeti, EC DBM and 83 Mantis come to mind.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Show off.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Ha! Looking forward to hanging out with you again RN!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Show off.


He's pickin' up your slack!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Same here.
> 
> Actually...throw back a drink in your honor!


RedBull?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> In for sure! Surprise bike, only Laffeau knows!


Whoa!

This is going to be a good year! Are you bringing the OG. Like everone else, I need to get to work on something soon. Ritchey, Mtn. Goat, or Potts..... They all need some loving first though.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

tductape said:


> Whoa!
> 
> This is going to be a good year! Are you bringing the OG. Like everone else, I need to get to work on something soon. Ritchey, Mtn. Goat, or Potts..... They all need some loving first though.


Been lovingly rebuilding something completely different than the OG, and will race it. Just finishing up with that now. I restored a Mantis XCR elevated, but turned out to be too small for me in the end, my friend Baron loves it though, so its his now. Nice bike. Looking forward to seeing all of you guys again soon!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Baron was the one you reeled in with the old Klein or Ritchey a few years ago?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

tductape said:


> Baron was the one you reeled in with the old Klein or Ritchey a few years ago?


Yep, he rode an old Aspen I had. He's been riding his trusty Bontrager forever, but now he's riding a Mantis that he likes a lot.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'm planning on being there with the RV again on Thursday. I'll stake out a claim provided its available. Would you guys like to be in the "new" spot from last year, or the "old" spot near the road?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The "old spot" seemed to be a little more protected from the wind.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> The "old spot" seemed to be a little more protected from the wind.


I was thinking that too EL, but last year there were a lot of people already camped when I got there on Thursday. It'll depend on availability. Anyone else have a preference?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I prefer the old spot as well. Part of the problem with last year was that they ran the course though it. :/
Maybe try and nab the space on the other side of the road from the old spot if it's not available? The 'new' spot on the ridge was pretty exposed and windy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Registration is open! I'm officially in for the vintage class stage race!

https://www.usacycling.org/register/2015-1155


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Registration is open! I'm officially in for the vintage class stage race!
> 
> https://www.usacycling.org/register/2015-1155


Me too, Mr. Rumpflestiltskin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Me too, Mr. Rumpflestiltskin


I heart you!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thread bump.

KV15 bike is ready. Goober owned.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Registered for XC! So, I'll check it out and try to get our old spot again. The spot directly across the dirt road to the south would be a good sheltered area too. I'll be there on Thursday, hopefully Don and I will be enjoying Mai Tai's that evening provided there's good weather!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Registered for XC! So, I'll check it out and try to get our old spot again. The spot directly across the dirt road to the south would be a good sheltered area too. I'll be there on Thursday, hopefully Don and I will be enjoying Mai Tai's that evening provided there's good weather!


Nice, thanks SW! Hopefully we can get the usual spot from previous years.

Sam A just posted up that they're cutting out Pearl Harbor Dr. from the XC course this year, moving it back to the single track! Cuts out that awful gravel road climb in favor of more single track is a definite course upgrade.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> Registered for XC! So, I'll check it out and try to get our old spot again. The spot directly across the dirt road to the south would be a good sheltered area too. I'll be there on Thursday, hopefully Don and I will be enjoying Mai Tai's that evening provided there's good weather!


I'm hoping to get in on Thursday evening as well. Please have a Mai Tai ready for me.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> I'm hoping to get in on Thursday evening as well. Please have a Mai Tai ready for me.


 Will do E!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like the course will go through our original camp like last year.

We can meet back at our same spot last year, though it was a bit exposed. 
I'm not opposed to a nook down by the road or possibly something up further past the start/finish?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Looks like the course will go through our original camp like last year.
> 
> We can meet back at our same spot last year, though it was a bit exposed.
> I'm not opposed to a nook down by the road or possibly something up further past the start/finish?
> ...


That lower photo was where some folks had a huge army tent set up there beyond the start/finish right? up against the mountainside to the west? I'll grab that if you guys want and its available.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I was thinking of the area just past the turn off to the old camp, still on the same side of the road, to the left of the proposed course where it intersects the road. Its lower and protected, but may get too much road noise?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> I was thinking of the area just past the turn off to the old camp, still on the same side of the road, to the left of the proposed course where it intersects the road. Its lower and protected, but may get too much road noise?


I know where you're talking about. I've never been a fan of that spot, plus I'm not sure we'd all fit? Personally I think it'd be cooler to get the spot up against the mountain side (where the big army tent was last year).
I mean...lets be honest, the wind whips through that place regardless of where you set up camp.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Decided I'd have a pro cable my Trimble and make sure all is set so I don't kill myself in the snake pit.

Chefmiguel is applying these finishing touches for me but was so distraught by the condition of the bars he insisted they be properly powdercoated. 

So should be ready to rock and roll for a few shake down rides before Keyesville.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Is anyone racing in the '86 and earlier class?

If not, I'll bring an old bike so that I can make it to the podium.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Don't make me show up again.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DC it will be a stellar year. Make it happen.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Is anyone racing in the '86 and earlier class?
> 
> If not, I'll bring an old bike so that I can make it to the podium.


 That's awesome! Great thinking!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

tductape said:


> DC it will be a stellar year. Make it happen.


Kids + spring break = no go


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone bringing parts for the impromptu swap? I think I'm gonna bring some stuff.


EL, you bringing your dogs? Anyone else with dog in tow?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> EL, you bringing your dogs? Anyone else with dog in tow?


Wish I was, but no. I'm headed down a week from today and will spend the week before the race riding around. Eight days of living out of a car is too much for the pups.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bummer.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Long term forecast coming into picture, and things look good


----------



## Dario78 (Dec 22, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> Is anyone racing in the '86 and earlier class?
> 
> If not, I'll bring an old bike so that I can make it to the podium.


No one else bring a pre '86 bike so laffeaux and I can podium together. 

I'll be back with the pink, team Stumpjumper and a beefy rear tire. Really looking forward to Keyesville and will be nice to see some folks from last year and dork on bikes all weekend. Big thanks to anyone who lent me a tube, last year.

-Dario


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Dario78 said:


> No one else bring a pre '86 bike so laffeaux and I can podium together.
> 
> I'll be back with the pink, team Stumpjumper and a beefy rear tire. Really looking forward to Keyesville and will be nice to see some folks from last year and dork on bikes all weekend. Big thanks to anyone who lent me a tube, last year.
> 
> -Dario


Good to hear you'll be back.

And a rear tire that survives the XC course will make the race much more fun.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Long term forecast coming into picture, and things look good


Fcuk ya!



Dario78 said:


> No one else bring a pre '86 bike so laffeaux and I can podium together.
> I'll be back with the pink, team Stumpjumper and a beefy rear tire. Really looking forward to Keyesville and will be nice to see some folks from last year and dork on bikes all weekend. Big thanks to anyone who lent me a tube, last year.
> -Dario


Stoked you guys are comin' back!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Look forward to seeing you all soon. Flying out a week from tomorrow.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Registered for stage race. Sounds like the pre 86 class is wide open, maybe I should switch?


----------



## Dario78 (Dec 22, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Fcuk ya!
> 
> Stoked you guys are comin' back!


Thanks, Erics (that Trimble is bonkers)!

Matt will be back, as well, and possibly a couple of other friends.

If anyone's in the L.A. area from now to Keyesville, let us know if you're interested in setting up a local roll. Weather has been pleasant (shocker).


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Who is bringing name tags?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Now would be a good time to discuss Fridays vintage group ride. For those of you who have never been, this is an opportunity for you to check out the XC course the day before. More importantly though, it is an opportunity for all to go for a casual vintage ride, appreciate everyones projects, make new friendships and rekindle old. If you are lucky and you wear the same cleats, possibly someone will let you ride their 1991 SuperMondoDeluxe for a few miles. Emphasis on this ride is social casual fun.

Thinking 2:00 PM Friday so we actually get on the trail by 2:30, back at the pub by 6:00.

Thoughts? Roll call?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> Thoughts? Roll call?


I'll be there for the Friday social ride, followed by a social-paced race on Sunday too. 

Looking forward to being there. I've been prepping the bikes this morning and will load up the car tonight. I'm headed out tomorrow! I'll take my time getting to the race, spending time riding along the way. My plan is to make it to the camp site on Thursday night. See you guys there.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be there Friday afternoon. Definitely down for a social ride.

Anyone bringing a grill or planning on having any other means of cooking on site?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'll be there Thursday afternoon. Really looking forward! Of course I'm in for the Friday ride!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I should be on the road early enough to make a 2pm social ride no problem.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Anyone know if shawnw is going?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in! Haven't decided what bike(s) to bring, but I'll be there Friday for the casual ride and Sunday XC.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

More important, In n Out around noon in Bakersfield.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Anyone know if shawnw is going?


Last I heard, still in.



Joe Steel said:


> I'm in! Haven't decided what bike(s) to bring, but I'll be there Friday for the casual ride and Sunday XC.


Stage race or bust! Bring a couple bikes if you can. You've got some super rad stuff to choose from. What time are you getting on the road?



ameybrook said:


> More important, In n Out around noon in Bakersfield.


The 5100 Stockdale one? I'm trying to map out my timeline and it might work out, I can 'meat' you there.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> The 5100 Stockdale one? I'm trying to map out my timeline and it might work out, I can 'meat' you there.


Yeah, it's off the 99 a ways but it's actually way easier than the southern one. There's also a Chipotle in the same parking lot if you want to get a salad instead 

Probably thinking more like 11:30, but who knows how getting on the road will go. Shoot, with a 14-month old, I high-five myself every day just for getting out of the house to go to work


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Yeah, it's off the 99 a ways but it's actually way easier than the southern one. There's also a Chipotle in the same parking lot if you want to get a salad instead
> 
> Probably thinking more like 11:30, but who knows how getting on the road will go. Shoot, with a 14-month old, I high-five myself every day just for getting out of the house to go to work


Triple triple b!tch!

Earlier should actually be easier to make if I get on the road when I want...and I'm doing it with a 57 month old and a 5 month old.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Bringing some tires, a few parts and maybe some frames if I have time to pack for the 'swap meat'


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Just finished packing, leaving early. I'm not bringing any fire wood this year guys, so somebody bring some fire wood! Forecast says its gonna be HOT, upper 80's, no chance of rain, low 50's at night with a little wind. See you guys there, you know what my RV looks like, hopefully I'll get us a good spot!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Ok, i'm here. Grabbed the large area in the trees to the west of the start/finish area, up against the mountain. The same area circled by Rumpfy in an earlier post Only a few motorcyclists here, and the race people setting up the event stuff.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> Ok, i'm here. Grabbed the large area in the trees to the west of the start/finish area, up against the mountain. The same area circled by Rumpfy in an earlier post Only a few motorcyclists here, and the race people setting up the event stuff.


Pulling out of Bakersfield now. Might take a few photo ops heading up the Kern. Woohoo what time is dinner ready?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Well, it was good while it lasted. I was told by the organizer that for the Keyesville race, no one is allowed to camp beyond the designated area that the BLM has dilineated with stakes and tape. I got a good spot for us west of the start/finish at the first turn where the course veers to the left. Its the best i can do, otherwise we're stuck in the middle of the meadow. Tductape and laffeau will be here shortly to secure our territory!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

What? No pics yet?? Jealous of all of you. Hope the weekend goes well for all attending!!

Ben


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm out this year. I'm moving this weekend. I normally hate moving but I'm moving to Big Bear. I'm a five minute ride to the bike park at Snow Summit.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That is a worthy excuse. 


Vader said:


> I'm out this year. I'm moving this weekend. I normally hate moving but I'm moving to Big Bear. I'm a five minute ride to the bike park at Snow Summit.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Af! Ter! Glow! I wish I coulda made it this year...but pics will help with the pain.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Af! Ter! Glow! I wish I coulda made it this year...but pics will help with the pain.


+1

.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Apparently it's too tough to post while driving home.


----------

